# did i see what i thought i saw



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 8, 2008)

my it guy was in his office today and i stopped by to just shoot the shit for a bit and talk games. and he did the most incredible thing i've ever seen in person with a pc.  He went from his linux desktop that he manages the network with, to osx with the flick of a button like "alt tabbing" through operating systems.  then went back to linux changed sumthing and then went right back to the windows side of things and started playing WoW again.  The question here is... does he have 1 computer with 3 virtual machines, or just a kvm switch running??  i saw 3 icons pop up in the middle of his monitor when he did this one looked like a penguin(linux), one was the apple logo(mac os), and the other waso f course a vista button(win vista).  i know he uses a 5000 black edition like my own to do this but i'm not familiar with the way he does it>>> could some outline what i'd need to do to just switch between linux and windows, "mac os doesnt work with amd afaik??? i would be so happy to be able to do this(bragging right really) lol


----------



## xfire (Aug 8, 2008)

He most probably has 2 virtual machines. Mac's have been hacked to be installed into a "PC"(it's illeagal though). You could have just asked him, you know?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2008)

HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend. 

The Website is down...


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, it'd be a Virtual Machine (most likely running on Linux) running Windows and OSX in it.
I've seen it done as well, using Fedora 9 as the "core" OS and Windows as one of the desktops.
To get OSX to run on your PC, do some searching for "OSX86", as the cracked version of OSX has come to be known as.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2008)

the simplest way would be to simply get an intel based mac, install vmware and then install windows and linux.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



That. Was great.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> That. Was great.



HEH HEH HEH yeah, made me chuckle a bit!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 9, 2008)

that was pretty sweet


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Innocent that was a laugh.Honestly I want an "arrange by penis" in my context menu.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

The pinacle of multitasking i call that..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks Innocent that was a laugh.Honestly I want an "arrange by penis" in my context menu.



Not a problem glad you enjoy it. Doesn't know the difference between a website & the Internet. LOLOLOL!


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



LOL Sex with vegtables website!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA! Yeah....

"That's my research..."

XD


----------



## bignokki (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



awesome desktop :O!!! i'm gonna do that... i'll just need some more icons (ctrl-a ; ctrl-c ; ctrl-v) should do it...


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome ~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have any more ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2008)

Unfortunately not, you could always Google the guys name at the end and see what happens.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 9, 2008)

So can i do this with vista installed ? 

Maybe install VIrtualPC on Vista ? or any other soft .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah you should be able to. Don't see why not.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah you should be able to. Don't see why not.



Whats the best soft ?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 9, 2008)

wow didn't think i'd generate much convo about this, the guy in the video is not my guy.  we both work at sun microsystems, i'm in accounting he's the it guy for our floor.  The thing is i didn't have time to ask him because he all of a sudden got flashed back to the linux and said there was "something wrong" and i had to leave, lol.  but i want to try this, but the question is, what's the lag like doing this.  could you game with a vm if i was running say fedora or ubuntu??


----------



## iamajunky (Aug 9, 2008)

sucks i'm at work i want to see the video now, stupid websense.


----------



## technicks (Aug 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



OMG that was fuckin hilarious.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 10, 2008)

Shame they sped us the voices to hide the identities though.


----------



## mrbudgie (Aug 10, 2008)

are u sure it was not 2 comps running off the same monitor mouse keybourd with a switch box as i have one on my desk and you can flick between comps instantly with a quick key press


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 10, 2008)

mrbudgie said:


> are u sure it was not 2 comps running off the same monitor mouse keybourd with a switch box as i have one on my desk and you can flick between comps instantly with a quick key press



Someone suggested a kvm, but I personally don't think it is because of the smoothness of the GUI in between os's, it could be but it has some nice features to let the user label each computer with an image and name it.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEE HEE, check this out, might even be your friend.
> 
> The Website is down...



OMG that was solid gold. "your password is the letter a?!"


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 11, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> OMG that was solid gold. "your password is the letter a?!"



The first letter an automated password cracker uses.. lol


----------



## theJesus (Aug 11, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Someone suggested a kvm, but I personally don't think it is because of the smoothness of the GUI in between os's, it could be but it has some nice features to let the user label each computer with an image and name it.


OP said that video wasn't the same guy he was talking about though.  However, I agree with you that it probably was a virtual machine in the video.

As far as what software to use, I recommend vmware.  But uhhh, that's relatively expensive if you want a legal copy.  So if you wanted to use it at work then I don't think it'll be worth it unless you actually have work-related uses for it other than bragging rights and gaming lol.  For home use, just pirate it lol.


----------



## Katanai (Aug 11, 2008)

theJesus said:


> .  For home use, just pirate it lol.



Thank you Jesus. I feel much better now...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, no problem, nothing wrong with not paying for software imo, as long as you don't profit from it.  If you do, that's the only time it should be morally wrong.

But c'mon, when you're putting hundreds, maybe thousands of dollars in your computer a year, you shouldn't have to pay for software, especially if it's even remotely related to an OS (and all software arguably is lol)


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

"did i see what i thought i saw"

... "I thought I saw a putty-tat.."

.................... "I did I did see a putty-tat!!"


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> "did i see what i thought i saw"
> 
> ... "I thought I saw a putty-tat.."
> 
> .................... "I did I did see a putty-tat!!"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2008)

that really is a classic video. i guess it is just a bunch of virtual machines running on a remote machine somewhere.


----------

